# Xikar Lighters?



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

I know there's a few guys here who really don't like the Xikar lighters... With all due respect, please don't post here if that's you. I know it's an open forum, and whatnot, but I'm looking for the opinions of people who enjoy their Xikars... Sorry if that sounds rude, but I'm sold on the brand and just need to pick a model.

That being said, I'm trying to decide between an Executive, Axia and Trezo (single, double and triple jet, respectively) for my new lighter... Those of you with those model(s) (or others) please post what you think of them! I'm currently leaning towards the Axia, on aesthetics, and the fact that it's the middle-of-the-road amongst the three.

Opinions? Reviews? 

Thanks!
Jeremy


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

My Genisis works 24/7, at a decent price. Monster site. Feed it good fuel (Vector etc.). Enjoy.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a Trezo. It is a beautifully crafted lighter. Never fails to light on the first attempt. However I rarely use it anymore. I use the slow-toast method so I would have to refill the Trezo about every 5 cigars. Three jet lighters use a lot of fuel.

Now I use a Ronson Jetlite almost exclusively. I pull the Trezo out every now and then.
.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a Xikar Enigma. I love the two burner jets - lights more slowly than a 3-burner model letting me have more control over the lighting process. The only thing I don't like is the fuel tank is too small. Other than that, its great and works like a champ.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Having no experience with the lighters you mentioned, I don't have a specific opinion on them, but I can offer this:

Double and especially triple flame lighters sure do look bling. Now, don't get me wrong, I love some bling! But in my experience, the only thing positive about a triple flame is that it looks cool when you light it. They burn more fuel (and thus require more frequent refills) and they get too hot. Slow toasting with a single flame torch is where it's at.

So if I were choosing between those, I'd pick the Executive.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Been a big fan of the Exodus since I got it a couple months ago. My preference is a soft flame but when the wind is too much I keep a Ronson close by.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Been a big fan of the *Exodus *since I got it a couple months ago. My preference is a soft flame but when the wind is too much I keep a Ronson close by.


Best lighter they make IMO. :nod:

I miss mine... Probably gonna pick up the LP No.9 version when they're released.


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

I've always been a fan of Torch lighters... Tried the soft flame and it just didn't work for me.

I can't decide between an Executive or an Axia, though... Bleh


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Dr. Z said:


> I've always been a fan of Torch lighters... Tried the soft flame and it just didn't work for me.
> 
> I can't decide between an Executive or an Axia, though... Bleh


I picked up an NXT the other day... Pretty good _so far_. I really like the feel of it... It's comfy & ergonomic. 

If you want my opinion... I'd stay away from the Executive. POS!!! :tongue1:


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

Aye, I've just noticed the Nautilus/NXT... Now I'm debating between the Executive (which I'll probably rule out, same price as the NXT, but not as sleek looking or well loved), NXT/Nautilus, and Axia.

I just can't decide between the single or double jet. I like singles so far, but my only single flame is a Table Torch, so I think it has more oomph than most regular singles... I need to test one out before I decide...


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

I purchased the Ellipse II when it first came out and got it for a decent price. I too am sold on XiKAR products simply because of their warranty and product quality. I never had a single problem with the lighter until I dropped it in the sand smoking on vacation and the ignition spark stopped working. I notified XiKAR and within 2 weeks I had a brand new one absolutely no questions asked. To tell you the truth though gahdzila is right, triple flame is cool for outdoors when its windy but it gets too hot even though its adjustable. Get single flame.


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm just afraid the single flame won't have /enough/ force behind it... That's why I'm leaning to the double flame. Won't take as long as the single, and won't torch like a triple..

I'm between the Nautilus and the Axia, I'll probably flip a coin.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have the silver and gold Trezo and it works a treat. However, as others have said it does burn a lot of butane ( and you only want to use the premium stuff ). It takes a bit of getting used to as it does create a lot of flame and heat but it really is a great piece of bling and best of all it works. I picked mine up cheap ( by Canadian standards ) off ebay !


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

Maybe you should buy the single flame and see if it does have enough to light in the wind, and if not, buy a double or triple for those windy days. That way you can use the single flame for normal days so you don't go through a rediculous amount of fuel, yet you'll have a double or triple for the windy days.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I've used single and triple. I agree that I'm starting to think that triple is a little bit of an overkill. It does save time for the time you're lighting up something bigger than a 54 ring gauge cigar, but it's really nothing a single can't do if you do it carefully. Single flame does save you a ton of butane too.

I just got myself a Exodus lighter. It looks cool and I'm really wanting to work with a soft flame and see where it takes me.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Plus one on the single. More than enough "force".


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

Dr. Z said:


> I'm just afraid the single flame won't have /enough/ force behind it... That's why I'm leaning to the double flame. Won't take as long as the single, and won't torch like a triple..
> 
> I'm between the Nautilus and the Axia, I'll probably flip a coin.


If you want a single flame but are concerned that it isnt strong enough, I would suggest the Versa lighter. It has a "fatter" single flame and it pretty good in the wind plus it has two punch cutters to boot! Good Luck!

XIKAR Versa Lighters


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

Well guys, There was an event at my local tobacconist today (for Oliva, my favorite cigar maker, to be honest, I always have at least 5 Serie "G"s in the humi) and the guys had happened to have gotten their shipment of Xikar toys the previous day. They let me play with (and try out) an Executive and an Axia, along with an EX. Here's my brief review (more like a quick opinion)

Executive - The single flame would be enough if it had a bigger tank. While I don't "slow toast" I do like to do a thorough, longer than necessary, toast. Not slow, but by no means fast. I liked the single flame, but if I buy one, it'll be the NXT/Nautilus, or a different lighter/maker entirely. It didn't always light on the first click either (unless you depressed slowly letting it breathe enough butane). Which isn't unexpected considering the very low price point (and it's still a helluva lighter at that point, but more for the few-sticks-a-month guys, not me).

EX - Nice. Very nice. But if I want a soft flame, I have a ton of matches (and I actually like to, when I'm indoors, Toast by torch, then light by match.) I'm not paying that much for a soft flame... That's just me though.

Trezo - Nice. Very, very very nice. I like it a lot. However, it's expensive, 3 jets is overkill for me, and I liked the Axia more... Between how fast the 3 jets would eat butane, and how fast they could kill a cigar I passed on it... I do, still, really want one though 

Axia - Peeeeeeeerfect  Ergonomic, functional, just the right amount of flame. Absolutely perfect. A bit pricey, but so worth it (and it's lifetime guarentee. The guys in the store told me, in no uncertain terms, if I ever had ANY problems, even ones that I don't even mind, bring it back to them, they'll swap it on the spot, no questions.) I love xikar warranties. The jets, when dialed a tad low, have the perfect combination of strength, and mellow. Toast without burn, quick light without rush. It may not be for everyone, but it's exactly, perfectly, what I wanted. I'm in love, guys.

I also got seven or eight wonderful cigars today. I love Olivas.

What a great day.

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## Adoro Puros (May 30, 2010)

I love Xikar lighters and cutters too!

The other day I bought the "mean sardine" xikar lighter and I am really immpressed! 

This lighter is SOLID and built to last and be dropped a 1,000000 times.

The moment you pick it up and feel it in your hand you know you have good lighter.

Great post, great topic!


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I have the Xikar Exodus with Black Finish. This is one of my favorite lighters. I use it indoors and outside when the wind permits. I think everything the make is well done. When I get the money, I'd like to get the Crossover Torch or the Executive.


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Well you made up your mind and I hope you're happy. I'm not sure of the exact model I have, but it does have 3 jets (I don't know if they make or made more than 1 like this). I LOVE IT! And everyone who borrows it remarks on how great it is. Most of my smoking is at the local B&M, so I don't go through butane all that fast, but I'm not sure that's how you decide on a lighter. YMMV


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

My next purchase will be an Exodus (EX, now... Wind proof soft flame) because I like to toast the end, then light with a soft flame, and the two will be perfect for that, but that's a while away... For now, I'm absolutely happy with my Xikar Axia (I also have an Xi3 cutter in Beachwood that I bought... It needs sharpening (I bought it second hand) and a New Xi3 Exotic in Amboina... they're beautiful, and they WORK! 

I know I don't need the EX, but when I find a company I like (I've been in contact with the Customer service to ask a few questions, and they were prompt and nice) I buy everything I want from them.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I have the element and I love it. Works great every time. Im a xikar guy threw and threw. My dad has two elements and he loves them both as well. I like the double flame and the puny on the bottom works great. I take just the torch and its all I need for a cigar. I want the trezo next.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a Xikar exII Havana Collection. I like the "soft torch" flame that it produces. To me it's a good medium because, I like toasting with a jet but for lighting and purging I prefer a soft flame. My Xikar functions & looks great but I always keep a Bic or 2 on standby.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Just an update on the Exodus lighter. It is a little bit of a pain to get it lit outdoor since the flame tends to move with the wind. The smoothness of the first draw might be well worth it though!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

I have the Xikar Executive in Silver. First one I had stopped lighting consistiently after about 3 months. I only used Vector 5 + times filtered butane and cleaned the burner regularly with Isopropl Alcohol and a q-tip. So I sent it back in a box to Xikar. Sure they replaced it with a new Xikar of the same type , but i was out a lighter for about 2 weeks as a result. (packing, shipping, waiting...)

Then I use the replacement for about 1 month and the top lid that retracts when one presses the button to ignite gets hung up when the button is released. This causes the inability to press the button and light it once again. I have not dropped it and keep it stored in my trucks center console. Poor design!!! Aggrivating to have to manually close the top lid all the time to be able to have the lighter send a spark to the burner.

Single flame even at its highest setting is too weak for me as well. I need to get sparked up in a hurry on many occasions and I dont necessarily "toast" the foot of my stick. 

I would not buy this model again for the reasons stated above. My next Xikar will be the Liga number # 9 Perhaps even the table top model so i dont have to fill it all the time.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tman said:


> Just an update on the Exodus lighter. It is a little bit of a pain to get it lit outdoor since the flame tends to move with the wind. The smoothness of the first draw might be well worth it though!


*This is the only thing about the Exodus...it's really a lighter for inside or when the outdoor conditions are favorable. I still prefer a soft flame but as I have said before a Ronson will is the next best thing.*


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

I love the Xikar EX. Definitely on my future purchase list!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

I've had the Xikar Element for about six months. No issues at all, I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

I just picked up a Ronson Jetlite today, actually.. My local walmart (local to campus) actually has a ton of them in silver, black, and black with the vertical line pattern (Walmart back home never had them) It's nice, but I still prefer my table torch and my Xikar Axia... That being said, both of those cost me over 50$, this little guy was 2.70. Is it the best lighter? No, not by a long shot, but it's still a damn good lighter at any price point... The fact that it costs 3$ makes it a fantastic, fantastic lighter.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I don't hate Xikar but I have an Executive and an Enigma, I've replaced both of them at least twice in one years use.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Addiction said:


> I don't hate Xikar but I have an Executive and an Enigma, I've replaced both of them at least twice in one years use.


They're gonna crap out... There's a reason why they have a lifetime warranty, just like a KIA has a 100,000 mi. warranty. :smoke:

I know you that you know this... I quoted you because I believe we're on the same page. :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll wait till I see it, I'm currently extremely happy with (both of) my Xikar cutters, and my Xikar Axia... And if it ever does quit, I can swap it on the spot at my local B&M, so if I like it while it works, and I can have a new one the instant it doesn't work, I see no problem here. 

Although, to be fair, I just tried my new Ronson last night.. It' is pretty damn impressive for 2.70$. The jet isn't that bad in the wind (I held the lighter angled so that the flip back cap cut some of the wind... worked great). It's not bad at all, but for single jets, I prefer something with more kick.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Dr. Z said:


> Although, to be fair, I just tried my new Ronson last night.. It' is pretty damn impressive for 2.70$. The jet isn't that bad in the wind (I held the lighter angled so that the flip back cap cut some of the wind... worked great). It's not bad at all, but for single jets, I prefer something with more kick.


My Jet-Lite has out lasted any Xikar I've had Jeremy.:tongue1: The reason I just got another Xikar is my Incline just went kuputski. My shop was nice enough to let me pay the difference for my Nautilus/NXT. Like I said earlier in this thread though... So far I'm happy with it. :nod:


----------



## gunnertwo (Oct 15, 2010)

Newbie here. My wife bought me a EX for my birthday. I enjoy using it but have a question. Is it common to take two "clicks" to have it light? Seems to happen every time.

G2


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

gunnertwo said:


> Newbie here. My wife bought me a EX for my birthday. I enjoy using it but have a question. Is it common to take two "clicks" to have it light? Seems to happen every time.
> 
> G2


That doesn't sound right. Mine lights on the first click every time. Try purging the gas out completely and then filling it with a better quality butane. Triple purified or better is a necessity for high quality lighters. My guess is you used a cheap-o butane to fill your lighter.


----------



## gunnertwo (Oct 15, 2010)

The lighter is new and this was the first fill. I bought the fuel from a smoke shop and it was described as the better kind for quality lighters. Perhaps it needs a break in? Thanks.

G2


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

I have the Element (double torch) and Exodus (natural). To be honest, love em both. The exodus sucks ass when windy, but the torch shines. Horses for courses i guess. Managed to clog my element about 2 weeks after getting it and Xikar customer service was prompt and willing to fix it up for me. However, a blast of compressed air, and it was working again. Full marks to xikar for standing behind their products though. Refreshing in this day and age.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

gunnertwo said:


> Newbie here. My wife bought me a EX for my birthday. I enjoy using it but have a question. Is it common to take two "clicks" to have it light? Seems to happen every time.
> 
> G2


Mine lights on 1 click. I would try the full purge (use a match or something similar to depress the bottom valve until empty), turn the flame height to minimum, refill, sit for 5 minutes or so, readjust the flame height and try again.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Yea. EX is the most wind proof lighter that I have worked with. I can not blow it out even if I wanted to. I would try purging it again if you know you have a legitimate butane. Just out of curiosity, can you tell me which butane you got?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

gunnertwo said:


> Newbie here. My wife bought me a EX for my birthday. I enjoy using it but have a question. Is it common to take two "clicks" to have it light? Seems to happen every time.
> 
> G2


You may have the butane turned up too high Greg. Turn it down a tad & see if that helps. If not, send that sucker back to Xikar.


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I have a Xikar Enigma. I love the two burner jets - lights more slowly than a 3-burner model letting me have more control over the lighting process. The only thing I don't like is the fuel tank is too small. Other than that, its great and works like a champ.


Same here. Other than the frequent filling it's great.


----------



## gunnertwo (Oct 15, 2010)

I adjusted the dial and that did the trick. It lights every time now, thanks for the tip.

G2


----------

